# What day of cycle did u have transfer? Please reply...



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hi ladies, I was just curious as to what day of your cycle you actually have transfer and what day embryo it was (ie. Day 1 is first bleed) the reason I ask is because my first tx I had transfer on day 31, the second tx it was day 18 and my upcoming transfer is on day 21 so it would be very interesting to see how others cycles work!

Thank u  xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello I can't help you as I'm only starting my first FET in November but I just wanted to wish you luck and may you get your long awaiting BFP x


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Thank you hbkmorris xx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently (Dec 4, 2010)

Our embies are day 5 blasts and they're going back in on day 31. Good luck with this round


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

You too Emma, when is your transfer date? Xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I had mine transferred on day 19 - must depend on whether you're having a medicated cycle or not.


Mini xx


----------



## EmmaWaitsPatiently (Dec 4, 2010)

I've not been given a date yet...I'm quite early on, only started d/r last week. got my baseline scan on tues then will find out dates etc...will probably be mid november!

When's your date?


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Im booked in for FET on 28th Oct, which will be day 21 (3 day embryo) x


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

I had a natural FET and I seem to think my surge was Day 15 and then I had the FET on Day 19 - they were 3 day 10 cells.  I was scanned the day of my surge and the follicle was about to pop  and then 2 days later to make sure it had popped.
I'm now 10+ weeks pregnant.


----------



## irish jo (May 3, 2010)

hey Batleybump good luck for the 28th hope all goes well for you 
xxxxx
       

Love and Light 
Jo


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hiya

I had FET and et was on day 19.  I had a 5 day blast put in.

xx


----------



## Princess-Debbie (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry completely g/crashing but just wanted to say good luck to Batelybump xx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Thanks debbie, only 2 out of my frosties made the thaw today so am just praying they make it to friday (day 3)...so nervous....but what will be will be! Xx are you still on ya 2ww? Xx


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Batleybump just wanted to wish u luck for friday hope your snow babies make it to friday.

Im also having my FET on friday, im sure ive seen on another thread your having yours done at leicester? I am having mine done there 2.

I am having 2 snow babies back on day 17 mine are 2 day embies, so they wont be getting mine out till tomorrow am, fingers crossed they survive the big thaw.

Sending you all lots of baby dust, sticky vibes and lots of positive energy
Xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Just wanted to wish you both all the luck in the world.. I hope that your frosties thaw and grow into with lots of additional cells.

Good Luck keep us posted xx


----------



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi there just been reading and wanted to say good luck , sending    

Keep us posted


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hi ladies thanks for your support, one egg didnt divide overnight so we just have one egg for transfer tomorrow.

Jade - were you at leicester on monday for a scan? If so I think my mum was talking to your mum lol! Xx


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Awwww sorry to hear that, least u have 1 and it only take 1 :0) I was at leicester on monday but I wasnt with my mum, but ill keep my eye open for u tomorrow, have u been given a time? We havent yet. Xx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Yes im there at 10am. Gonna see how it got on overnight though as dont want to waste my goes on nhs if embryo is not top grade, as our original clinic is bourn at cambridge. To be fare im not that impressed with leicester 65% of our eggs didnt even thaw  how are u finding the clinic? And good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Fingers crossed it all goes well. I think thete fine, we got lucky 1st time there so was very lucky really, we will see how this time goes. Can you get funded at cambridge then? Yes your best to see if its a good grade, mind u I have heard of ladies gettin a positive from a poor grade. Did they tell you how yoyr embryos doin at the min? Xx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Yes it is a 4cell 1/2 grade day 2 embryo so it is definately a strong one!  yes we have funding for 2 more cycles at cambridge xx


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thats what mine was with my daughter so u never know. So if u go ahead with this FET at leicester will u only get 1 more funded one at cambridge? Were self funded this time so will c how it goes. Just a quick question how come they got your embryo out yestetday then? Xx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

I get 3 funded cycles on nhs and 6 transfers and this is my first cycle/3rd transfer so if I go ahead will have two more cycles and 3 transfers left  all my DE were frozen on day one xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Batleybump.. May I ask where you live? as your luckiest women I know to get three funded cycles & 6 transfers and I think I may move there for a few years to get treatment!! 

We don't even get 1 funded cycle nor the drugs so we've spent just over £11,000... very annoying I think the government need to pull their socks up and get all the PCT's to start singing from the same hymm sheet and give everyone the same treatment.

Good Luck to you & really hope the cycle works for you & that your embie blossoms overnight x


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hbkmorris I live in east anglia, we have the best funded ivf treatment xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Dear all - can those currently cycling please post in the Current Cyclers thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272177.0

  

This thread has gone slightly off topic.

Thank you  
Mini xx


----------



## suziewong (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I am going i for my first Natural FET tomorrow, I will be on day 21.

x


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Good luck suziewong, I always have my transfer on day 21 xx


----------



## suziewong (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Batleybump!

Good luck for OTD on Tuesday xx


----------

